# Biken im Schnee



## Andreas (9. Januar 2001)

Biken im Schnee ... ist leider momentan im Odenwald nicht moeglich   Ich habe gerade eine nette Web-Adresse gefunden ueber die man sich ueber aktuelle Schneehoehen und Skiliftbetrieb im Odenwald informieren kann:  http://www.odenwald.de/ski/index.htm  Jetzt muss nur noch der Winter kommen  Andreas


----------



##  (10. Januar 2001)

Der Frhling  Die Sonne kehrt zu neuen Freuden wieder, Der Tag erscheint mit Stralen, wie die Blthe, Die Zierde der Natur erscheint sich dem Gemthe, Als wie entstanden sind Gesang und Lieder.  Die neue Welt ist aus der Thale Grunde, Und heiter ist des Frhlings Morgenstunde, Aus H"hen gl"nzt der Tag, des Abends Leben Ist der Betrachtung auch des innern Sinns gegeben.  d. 20                       Mit Unterth"nigkeit    Jan.    1758.                           Scardanelli.  Vom Friedrich H"lderlin (1770-1843) der sich in seinen Gedichten immerwieder ""Scardanelli"" nannte.  Meine Interpretation des Gedichtes ist folgende:  Mit neuem MTB f"hrt sich im Frhjahr besser als bei Schnee, deshalb:  * mindestens 15 Grad * kein Regen (oder die kristalline Form davon) * Frhlingsblten   Gerald     StA, Band 2, Seite 308


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

